# Kösz, köszi



## francisgranada

Sziasztok,

Mifelénk (pl. Kassán) azelőtt a _kösz _szó nagyon általános volt, még a szlovák ajkúak részérélől is.  Mostanában szlovákul inkább a cseh eredetű _díky _a használatos (ezt csak az érdekesség kedvéért mondom).  Viszont úgy látom, hogy ma Magyarországon inkább a _kösz*i* _alakot használják.

A kérdésem a következő:
Mindkét alakot használjátok?  Ha igen, van-e különbség a között, hogy mikor  melyik alakot válsztjátok,  tehát _kösz _vagy _köszi _?

Kitalált példa: "_Kösz_, hogy eljöttél" de  "_Köszi _a levelet" .....


----------



## Torontal

Szia!

Mindkét alakot használják, a köszt és a köszit is, természetesen csak tegező viszonyban. A köszi szerintem is jóval gyakoribb. A köszben érzek valami távolságtartást... gorombának talán nem nevezném, de van benne valami "hidegebb". Lehet, hogy én gondolom túl, de egy sima köszben mintha sokszor csak az lenne, hogy gyorsan le akarom tudni a szituáció által megkövetelt legminimálisabb köszönetnyilvánítást (ami nélkül már bunkó lennék), de amúgy hűvösebb vagy teljesen érdektelen a viszonyom a másik féllel, vagy nem tartom túl fontosnak a dolgot, amit tett. 

A köszit mindenképp kedvesebbnek, barátságosabbnak tartom, én általában ezt szoktam használni.


----------



## AndrasBP

francisgranada said:


> a _kösz _szó nagyon általános volt, még a szlovák ajkúak részérélől is


A szlovák ajkúak ki tudták/tudják ejteni az "ö" hangot?


----------



## francisgranada

AndrasBP said:


> A szlovák ajkúak ki tudták/tudják ejteni az "ö" hangot?


Általában (vagy sokan) nem tudják. Pl. a _röntgen_t következetesen _rengen_nek mondják, stb.

A téma kapcsán eszembe jutott egy fiatalkori barátnőm (rég volt ...), aki az unokatestvéremet, akit Öcsinek hívunk, _Ecsi_nek mondta. Ugyanakkor a _kösz _szót spontán ö-vel ejtette .... 





Torontal said:


> .... A köszit mindenképp kedvesebbnek, barátságosabbnak tartom ....


Szia! Egyetértek, én is úgy érzem.


----------



## Zsanna

Egyetértek Torontallal én is, de mivel ez a köszi (meg a mogyi, bocsi stb.) aránylag új keletű, az 50 felüliek szerintem biztosan használják még elég gyakran a _kösz_t (vagy a _kösz szépen_t) mindenféle negatív felhang nélkül is. Viszont az is sokat elárul, hogy a szintén aránylag új _kösz a semmit_! (általában minimum durcásan vagy sértetten mondva) a _köszi_vel nem hallható.


----------



## francisgranada

Szia, Zsanna. Azt hiszem, hogy "fején találtad a szöget".  A _kösz_nek szerintem se volt semmilyen negatív árnyalata "annak idején". A _köszi, bocsi, stb. _szavakban az _*-i*_ végződésnek nyilván kicsinyitő vagy "kedveskedő" szerepe van.  

Valószínűleg összefügg  pl. a _Pet*i*, Fer*i*, Jan*i*_,...._* -i*_ képzőjével, de nem vagyok  benne biztos, hogy tényleg van-e etimológiai  kapcsolat közöttük.  

Lásd még a _szevasz*ka*_, _szió*ka* _szavakat, amelyek tapasztalaim szerint szintén új keletűek. Ezekben a szavakban a _*-ka*_ végződés  nyilvánvalóan  kicsinyítő képző.


----------



## AndrasBP

Diákkoromban (kb. 20 éve) volt egy vajdasági ismerősöm, aki valószínűleg túl bizalmasnak vagy lezsernek találta a "köszi"-t, és valahányszor ezt mondtam neki, úgy válaszolt, hogy "szivi".


----------



## ikarus280

A _kösz _kifejezést még akkor használják, ha sietnek, és nincs idő a _köszönöm_-re. Én általában akkor hallom, ha pl. valakinek tartom az ajtót, hogy ne csukódjon be, és amint megérinti, megyek is tovább. Persze a _köszönöm _nem sokkal hosszabb, de a másik fél a _kösz _szócskával valamelyest talán azt is szeretné jelezni, hogy amellett, hogy hálás, nem akar feltartani.


----------



## gabacs

A kösz szerintem kicsit ~undok. A köszi informális.


----------



## arlett

Szerintem ha a kösz után van folytatás, akkor nincs negatív felhangja, legalábbis számomra.
Kösz, hogy meglátogattál.

Önmagában, egyedüli szóként-reakcióként kicsit kimért-undok is lehet. Mondjuk egy egyszavas válaszemailbe, SMS-be "köszi" helyett nem írnám, hogy "kösz" (ez kicsit olyan hangzású, hogy "kösz a nagy semmit") szóval nálam önálló mondatként nem igazán állja meg a helyét, és nem is hangzik szépen.


----------

